# Phal. Yaphon Perfume



## Marco (Dec 24, 2015)

From Big Leaf



Phal. Yaphon Perfume 02 - 12.24.15 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2015)

very interesting colour and markings


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2015)

That is sweet!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice one. I like the markings. Is t fragrant?


----------



## Marco (Dec 25, 2015)

Yup it is fragrant. Like cologne that's been on the shelf to long. :crazy:


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 25, 2015)

Marco said:


> Yup it is fragrant. Like cologne that's been on the shelf to long. :crazy:



Thanks....LOL.


----------



## Hien (Dec 25, 2015)

Marco said:


> Yup it is fragrant. Like cologne that's been on the shelf to long. :crazy:



Just bought one from Peter as well , specifically because it is fragrant.


----------



## abax (Dec 25, 2015)

That's a cutie and I'd like to have one too.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 28, 2015)

Just saw this thread. Awesome. Fragrance is musky spice like from Phal venosa and amboinensis influence Flower shape is nice and round for an equestris hybrid.


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> Fragrance is musky spice like from Phal venosa and amboinensis influence Flower shape is nice and round for an equestris hybrid.



Musky spice - that is a better description of the fragrance. Although I do admit, the form and color is what drew me to getting this one. The fragrance was just an added bonus.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 31, 2015)

Such a cute mini....love it!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

That's not a Neo, did you break the blockade?


----------



## Marco (Dec 31, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's not a Neo, did you break the blockade?



Crap. How did that one get in there? :crazy:


----------

